# Apple Cider Wine



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Working on my next batch of Country Apple. I picked up 21 gallons of unpasturized fresh cider. Added 6 pounds of cranberries, 4 pounds of golden raisens and 21 pounds of sugar.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 15, 2011)

the juice alone sounds wonderful!! Yummmmm

Debbie


----------



## lloyd (Oct 15, 2011)

I see you have a dark colored primary fermenter is it rubbermaid or some other brand?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2011)

You can see the label on it. It is a Rubbermaid 32 gallon Brute made of Food Safe Plastic and thousands are used every year by small wineries. AThey are only good for primaries though.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2011)

That sounds like it will be very nice Dan. How is the job doing? Is it slacking up a bit yet?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

grapeman said:


> That sounds like it will be very nice Dan. How is the job doing? Is it slacking up a bit yet?



Thanks Rich. Still working 12-13 hour days 6 days a week. I think it'll last till about the second week of November. We're pressing anywhere from 6 to 24 tons a day. I had no idea how many wineries we supply juice and finished wine to. The crushing and pressing experience has been great, I look forward to after the harvest season to learning more of the science of it all.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

grapeman said:


> You can see the label on it. It is a Rubbermaid 32 gallon Brute made of Food Safe Plastic and thousands are used every year by small wineries. AThey are only good for primaries though.



How the heck could you read the 32 gallons. I still don't see it. LOL I bought a 21 gallon for the crab apples and it was just barely big enough so I decided to clean this one up and use it for the cider. 

Lloyd you can get these at Home Depot for about $1.00 per gallon (just to give you a ball park on price). They even sell a dolly that attaches to the bottom of the can if you want it. I just buy the furniture dollies at Harbor Freight on sale for about $11.00.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

In addition to the above recipe i did add;
5 tsp of tannin
12 drops of zyme-o-clear (enzyme)
5 tsp super ferment
ascorbic acid
I will 4 packs of 1118 yeast tomorrow

I did not add any acid blend as I am going to blend in some of my crapapple into it. The crabapple is so high in acid it would make a car battery turn around and take a dirt road.


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2011)

Dan - That's similar to a batch I have going. 6g apple juice plus 6# craisins. I have high hopes for this one - can't wait until it clears up a bit.

For kicks I added med toast American oak to the primary ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Bob that sounds good. I like the idea of you experimenting as I am. It will be interesting to see how the oak turns out. How much did you add. I usuall add 2 cloves per 6 gallons during aging but the oak might be a better choice.


----------



## almargita (Oct 15, 2011)

Dan:
Perfec timing, we just returned from vacation at Hilton Head & I really enjoyed your Country Apple that we shared.... I plan on going out to the local farm (Trax Farm) & pick up some of their fresh juice. I think they charge a little over $3.00 per gallon. Guess I have to get the large primary bucket from Home DEpot to keep pace with you.... Keep me posted on your progress with the country apple. Fortunately I have several empty carboys needing something to fill them. I still want to take a trip to Luva Bella to see what they have left in the way of buckets of juice, my Zinfandel & Pinot Noir have been in the carboys for over 6 mos now.

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

Al, I just talked to a friend who told me he just came back from there with 10 buckets. I guess they still have a bit around. I will keep this thread going on my progress and hope anyone else making it will also post their recipe's, pictures and progress on here.


----------



## BobF (Oct 16, 2011)

2 cups chips to 6g. Sounds like a lot, but it was only in the wine for about 6 days


----------



## dsoares1831 (Oct 17, 2011)

Running wolf, why the raisens if you don't mind me asking? I am considering making apple wine myself for the first time. Where can one get 4lbs of raisens?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 17, 2011)

Raisins will add flavor and body. But the Golden raisins in the grocery store or Wally World.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 18, 2011)

Some larger stores sell large bags of "generic" type raisins... around here it's Eileen's brand. They also have choc chips, nuts, etc in that brand.

Debbie


----------



## dsoares1831 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## almargita (Oct 20, 2011)

Started my 18 gal of fresh apple cider from Trax Farm in 4 seperate buckets. In addtion to the standard chems (pectic enzyme, camben, tannin, nutrient bentonite ,etc) I added split into the 4 primaries with the juice - 4 lb raisens, 4 lb craisens, 3 cloves in each & 1 tsp ground cinnamon in each. Will check when dry & prior to placing into the carboys if it needs any additional cloves or stick cinnamon. Don't want to over power it. Will eventually back-sweeten to medium about 1.010-1.012.
Added rehydrated yeast today, Lavin 1122 as I had 4 packets of it. This evening it looks like its starting to work, Should be very tastey next fall!!

Al


----------



## shen (Oct 21, 2011)

I started 6 gallons of apple wine 5 weeks ago using this recipe: http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-apple/ Is has fermented to dry and Kmeta/sorbate has been added. Is it too late to add raisins at this point?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 25, 2011)

Racked my cider tonight. SG was at 1.05 two days ago and last night I added 20 grams of super ferment and some heat. 24 hours later it was down to 1.01. I ended up with about 23.5 gallons going into the secondaries.


----------



## almargita (Oct 26, 2011)

Checked the SG & my Apple Cider Wine and its down to 1.002. Going to rack into the glass this morning. Not sure on how much I'll be getting, probably two 6 gal & one 5 gal plus a gal or so. Picked up a large pack of cinnamon Stix at Costco, extra long, will add 3 or 4 per carboy. Will leave till it ferments dry & then backsweeten..........

Al


----------



## almargita (Oct 26, 2011)

Finish racking my Apple Cider Wine into two 6 gal & one 5 gal carboy along with a 1 gal jug. The gal jug will be great for topping off as I rack durring the year. Will add the Cinnamon Stix & check in about 1 month to see if dry & check taste.

Al


----------



## almargita (Nov 3, 2011)

just finished making my label for my up coming Apple Cider Wine which should be ready for next fall. Not sure of the finishing date but will be in 2012. The APV should work out to be 11.86.

Al


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2011)

Al, I love that label, very nice


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Al, very nice label. Oh by the way I like the name also. LOL


----------



## Flem (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job, Al. We'll all be expecting a sample bottle the next time we get together. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Tonight I racked and stabilized my cider. I added 3 Cinnamon sticks and a clove in each carboy. I ended up with 21.5 gallons. Next project is working on some secret ingredients for it.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 5, 2011)

Pssst....

What's the secret?

Debbie


----------



## almargita (Nov 5, 2011)

I wana know tooo....... No secrets Dan!!! 

Al


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm adding vanilla beans, cinnamon, cloves, and ginger root to mine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

almargita said:


> I wana know tooo....... No secrets Dan!!!
> 
> Al



Geheimen ingrediënten moeten worden gehouden net als dat. Dat is op zijn minst totdat je weet dat de uit te komen.

Ginger root sounds interesting also.


----------



## almargita (Nov 5, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Geheimen ingrediënten moeten worden gehouden net als dat. Dat is op zijn minst totdat je weet dat de uit te komen.
> 
> Ginger root sounds interesting also.



AHA! Just be careful on the amounts......

Al


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 6, 2011)

The ginger root is not as touchy as the cloves are. Cloves can over power in no time!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2011)

tjbryner said:


> The ginger root is not as touchy as the cloves are. Cloves can over power in no time!!



That is so true!!! That's why I only put 1-2 in per 6 gallons


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 6, 2011)

I added 1/2 oz of cloves, 2 vanilla beans, 2 oz ginger root, and 6 3" cinnamon sticks to my apple during Primary fermentation. After racking to secondary I will taste and see what I think.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 6, 2011)

That Swahili didn't trip me up at all..... but be careful on the juju root... it can be fatal if swallowed!!

Debbie


----------



## Brian (Nov 7, 2011)

I have made apple cider wine last year and I am fermenting the same recipe this year. 6 gal of fresh cider 2 oz of dried heather tips some sweet orange peel It is amazing what different aromas and tastes can be very good in wine. I am not a cinnimon or clves fan so these are great options. Not to jump in on Dans thread just offering some different options to us cider lovers..


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Brian I am offened you're hijacking my thread. Send me one of your bottles and I'll forgive you. LOL

That's the whole reason I started this thread to bring up variations that future members can look back to for ideas. I'm thinking the orange zest would be rather good.


----------



## CellaredGnome (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried a recipe similar to this not that long ago and although the wine tasted great the color turned a clear brown (dark beer color). Does anyone know what might be done diffrent to achieve a little more astheticly pleasing color?


----------



## Brian (Nov 24, 2011)

Dan I am glad you are not offended.. hehehe I might have to take a trip out there one of these days for oe of your wine get togethers that would be fun. If I can I will bring some of the apple. I am making the same batch again this year but it takes a little aging to really bring out the heather and orange.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Geheimen ingrediënten moeten worden gehouden net als dat. Dat is op zijn minst totdat je weet dat de uit te komen.
> 
> Ginger root sounds interesting also.



Dan, dat is vies biljart. U moet delen met je vrienden, niet?


----------



## dsoares1831 (Nov 24, 2011)

Runningwolf,

I began my apple cider wine. It has been in the vat for 5 days and it mausred in at 1.070. Also, is doe not look like it is fermenting. I'd like for it to get lower before I rack it. Do you suggest adding yeast nutrient? I have 5 gal os apple cider. I added 5 lbs of sugar at the beginning with yeast, tanin, yeast nutriet, etc. I added the yeast on day 2. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 24, 2011)

What yeast did you use and what is the must temp?


----------



## dsoares1831 (Nov 24, 2011)

I used Red Star MONTRACHET yeast and my brix was at 1.070


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2011)

what is the temperature of your must and have you takens another hydrometer reading since the first reading. It may be fermenting, just because you do not see physically see it fermenting does not mean it is not. You need to take readings periodically to see if it is.


----------



## dsoares1831 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Julie,

It has gone down. Day 1 I was at 1.090 roughly, today ( day 5) it was at 1.070. Also, how do I take the temp.? Just use a themometer? Thanks for your help. I also just read your candy cane wine posts, very interesting!


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2011)

lol, when candy canes go on sale after Christmas go get some, Runningwolf talked me into this and my wine turned out great but he ended up dumping his.

I have a hydrometer that has a thermonter inside it, I keep it in the primary when I start a wine. Have you takened a reading since you started? If may not look like it is fermenting but it maybe going slow enough that there are no physical signs.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2011)

Julie said:


> lol, when candy canes go on sale after Christmas go get some, Runningwolf talked me into this and my wine turned out great but he ended up dumping his.
> .


see other peoples wine...


----------



## dsoares1831 (Nov 26, 2011)

The wine is at 60 degrees, do you recommend adding a yeast nutrient? Today is day 7 and it is still at 1.070. Thanks


----------



## Arne (Nov 27, 2011)

You can add some nutrient if you like, but I would get that temp. up into the mid seventies or so. Most yeasts like it warmer than you have them. I have found most will ferment at the lower temps, but they work much slower. warm it up some and it should take back off. Arne.


----------



## dsoares1831 (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks Arnie!


----------



## Kujo66 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Bottling cider...*

Whats best bottles for cider? Wine bottles? Beer bottles? or something else? Are milk jugs ok to use??


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are going to store it for any lenght of time, I would use wine bottles. Beer bottles should work fine for short term storage. I would stay away from plastic for storage. If you were to drink it right away, the plastic would probably work, but I would not use it myself. These are only my opinions, so take it for what it is worth. Arne.


----------



## Kujo66 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Cider help....*

I just bottled cider I made per recipe in the begining of this thread. I tasted it a few times now since and I can hardly drink it. It is not smooth at all. I did not back sweeten but I thought it would be at least decent enough to drink. I stabilized it and put 2 gallons in carboys to let settle out for awhile then will bottle. I bottled 4 bottles right out of the secondary into wine bottles and put other 2 gallons in jugs, one in fridge and other I left out. Im thinking it should be better over time right??


----------



## banannabiker (Dec 8, 2011)

*Fresh apples?*

Has anyone used fresh apples for their wine? Could you run them through a blender or food processor and use that for a batch?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2011)

Apple wine is best when using multiple types of apples and this is the reason I use apple cider. You also have to be very careful not to cut or crush the seeds.


----------



## almargita (Dec 10, 2011)

just racked my 18 gal of Country Apple Wine again.... Strange goings on in one of the carboys, after racking color is very dark, almost black, the other two are the typical brownish tan of Apple. Could this be from the grated Orange zest I put into the carboys for flavor along with the Cinnamon, Cloves & Ginger??? I did it to all three but this one had a blackish cast on the very top gal or so of the carboy before I racked it?? Has anyone experienced this, hope this carboy didn't turn bad with a black plague???? Took a little sip & it it similar to the other two. Color looks like my carboy of Pinot noir but should be a brown/tan. Any thoughts.........

Al


----------



## UBB (Dec 10, 2011)

banannabiker said:


> Has anyone used fresh apples for their wine? Could you run them through a blender or food processor and use that for a batch?



Yes on the fresh apples. Though no blender or processor was used. Just cored and cut up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Al, I have never had that happen to my Country Apple. I've never zested before either but it sure does sound good. I just ran all the tests on my apple this morning. Either later today or tomorrow I'll be siphoning it all back into the 32 gallon brute to add sulfite, 16 pounds of sugar and a couple gallons of crabapple to it. Then I'll vacuum back to clean carboys.


----------



## almargita (Dec 10, 2011)

The dark color sorta scares me, but I'll just watch it for a while. Maybe a reaction with the orange jest?? Weird is that it only appeared in one carboy.
The other two are fine!! I still have to Kmeta, sorbate & backswetten yet but will wait till it starts to clear yet. Just never saw this black color before??? The black plague is out to get me!!!! Always something unique when experimenting..... 

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Why are you waiting to stabilize. I do this immediately after racking off of the secondary.


----------



## almargita (Dec 10, 2011)

Durring the racking I removed the 3 cloves, cinnamon stix & the ginger & what ever orange zest was left. Will just let it try to clear for a month or two. Then will backsweeten it somewhere around medium 1.010 depending on how it tastes.

Al


----------



## almargita (Dec 10, 2011)

Dan:

You are right, I shouldn't wait....will do this after dinner tonight. Actually 
I probably should backsweeten also but low on sugar. Will pick up some & Apple concentrate tomorrow for additional flavor & sweetness. After a few days will see what the hydrometer says before I continue.....

al


----------



## almargita (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, my one 5 gal carboy of Apple Cider Wine is still very darkish black after 4 days! The other two are the typical brownish tan. All racked, stabalized & seasonings removed. All had the same Orange zest, cinnamon, cloves & ginger?? The only difference was this carboy had more head space at the top than the other two. Just don't like the black color for Apple Wine, is it spoiled, should it be tossed down the drain??? Not sure what to do on this carboy........ just know it shouldn't be black...    Any ideas???

Al


----------



## Julie (Dec 13, 2011)

Al, is there any off odors coming from it?


----------



## ditchbanker (Dec 28, 2011)

almargita said:


> Well, my one 5 gal carboy of Apple Cider Wine is still very darkish black after 4 days! The other two are the typical brownish tan. All racked, stabalized & seasonings removed. All had the same Orange zest, cinnamon, cloves & ginger?? The only difference was this carboy had more head space at the top than the other two. Just don't like the black color for Apple Wine, is it spoiled, should it be tossed down the drain??? Not sure what to do on this carboy........ just know it shouldn't be black...    Any ideas???
> 
> Al



I've been playing around with hard cider (alcohol % around 5-6%) lately. I was on another forum when someone posted pictures of a carboy of cider with a layer of black at the top. If I remember right, the black kept spreading. Also, there was too much headspace in his carboy, as well. If I remember correctly, and I'm not sure I do, the consensus was that the extra headspace lead to oxygenation which changed the color. I think the person was suggested to very carefully rack from under the "black" in his to a smaller carboy. If the black in yours doesn't fill the entire bottle, I'd try that. If it does, I'd probably wait and see. Given your extra space, I would think that could be a likely suspect.


----------



## dsoares1831 (Jan 29, 2012)

How long does secondary fermentation take? I have been in secondary fermentation for about 8 wks, is that normal? Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2012)

dsoares1831 said:


> How long does secondary fermentation take? I have been in secondary fermentation for about 8 wks, is that normal? Thanks



dsoares, there is no way anyone can answer this question without more information. What was your sg when you racked from fermenter to secondary? What is your sg now? What are you trying to accomplish during the secondary?

If your wine has reached .992 you are probably finished. If your wine is below 1.0 and it has been there for a week you are probably finished. I rarely have my wine in a secondary more than 1-3 weeks. The exception is when I am trying to infuse a flavor into it during the secondary, I may leave it in there for up to 30 days.


----------



## dsoares1831 (Feb 3, 2012)

Runningwolf, my SG now is 1.050, beforehand, it was 1.100. I was hoping it would go down closer to 1.000, that's why I had left it longer in secondary. What do you think? Is 1.050 still high? This is my first time with apple cider wine. I have made red and white wines and never ran into any issues, alwasy went down to 1.000 no problem. The wine is 55 degrees (roughly). Thanks for your input.


----------



## dsoares1831 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello, My apple cider wine is still at 1.050 SG, maintaining at 60-55 degree, I have racked it once since seconadry fermentation. After doing a lot of research over the past week or so, I feel that this is still too high. I have read adding a little water may help. I am not sure what you think? Thanks for your help!


----------



## dsoares1831 (Feb 12, 2012)

Or am I ok with an SG of 1.050?


----------



## almargita (Feb 12, 2012)

Bought liter bottles of Chitosan & Kieresol (Bulk Super Kleer, tip from Dan) & added to my Country Apple a week or so ago, re-racked & added some bottled apple juice. Used the extra hyperdermic needles from the kits I use to refill my printer ink for the Chitosan & Kieresol. marked the 1/4 oz & 1 oz so its easy to fil theml. Works great, Carboys are very clear, SG is at 1.004, but still not how I want it to taste as a spicy apple. Added 3 more large cinnamon stix & 4 cloves. Will leave them in until the next racking in a month or so. Eventually I will back sweeten & filter also....... Bottling time will be sometime this fall......

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't get the water part you asked about. Do you have a brew belt or can you get one. It is a well worth while investment. Dsoares that is quiet cool for fermenting. It absolutely could be done but here is my issue. I've only had one cork pop on me and it was my apple. After doing research and a lot of reading it's happened to several other people also with their apple. The funny thing is it was only one bottle out of over 40 that popped. A refermentation restarted. I checked other bottles and they were perfect. I still have a few bottles of the same batch from 2010 and still no issue. It was stabilized and filtered. Thats my concern about your apple wine. 
I've had other juice quit at 1.01 or a bit less and went ahead and stabilized them and completed the process with no problems. Can you put this carboy in another room that's warmer. Maybe disguise it with a t-shirt or blanket and your wife will never know. LOL If you decide to move forward ensure your sorbate is not over 6 months old and meta more than 1 year old.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

almargita said:


> Added 3 more large cinnamon stix & 4 cloves. Will leave them in until the next racking in a month or so. Eventually I will back sweeten & filter also....... Bottling time will be sometime this fall......
> 
> Al



Al I hope you like really like cloves. If that is 4 cloves per 5 gallon carboy it will be very strong. Back sweetening will definately bring out a lot more flavor. I'm thinking mine will be ready for blending in about onother month and then bottling around April.


----------



## almargita (Feb 12, 2012)

Dan;

You made me rethink, better to add little at a time, fortunately the cloves seem to float & I was able to pull two cloves out the top of each carboy so there will only be two. The cinnamon stix sank to the bottom so they will stay till the next racking. Will also start to backsweeten a little next racking, tasting as I proceed. Seems some wines I like at different sweetnesses, will have to see what momma likes also......

al


----------



## dsoares1831 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dan, Thanks for the reply,I will move it upstairs. I'll throw a shirt on it, we'll see what my wife says. I think the issue could be the climate. we'll see how it goes. It's in a carboy right now. What is a brew belt? I do not have one. I suppose I could get 1.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2012)

Dennis, here is a link to a brew belt.

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=5008


----------



## dsoares1831 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Dan for your help! I have dressed my carboy up with blankets, going to see if that helps my SG go down


----------



## Flem (Feb 25, 2012)

What is the temperature of the wine and what is the SG right now. I would have thought that you should be dry by now.


----------



## PoeCat (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a gallon of cider wine that has just finished fermenting. There's not much flavor to it. Is it possible to add something to it at this point besides blending it with another wine? Any suggestions? Thanks!:


----------



## jswordy (Mar 6, 2012)

PoeCat said:


> I have a gallon of cider wine that has just finished fermenting. There's not much flavor to it. Is it possible to add something to it at this point besides blending it with another wine? Any suggestions? Thanks!:



Sure, you stop fermentation with k meta and potassium sorbate. Then simmer down apple juice or apple juice concentrate to about 1/3 the original volume and back-flavor with that plus some sugar syrup. 

You can also add cinamon sticks or cloves to it and let it sit until they reach the right level of flavoring, if you'd like. 

Or you can add any other complimentary juice concentrate, prepared as above and with or without added sugar, and then allow it to settle out in the carboy 2-3 weeks before bottling to make a hyphenated wine like Apple-Cherry.


----------



## PoeCat (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks so much. I'll give it a try.


----------

